# Wiring of a contactor LC1D091o to a daynight switch



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

A1 & A2 are the coil connections. Whats the voltage of the coil? L1-L2-L3 are the line connections (power all the time). T1-T2-T3 are the load connections for the lights. The NO & NC are extra contacts for control. The photocell (day/night) energizes the coil. When the coil closes it closes the contacts L1-to T1 / L2-to T2 / L3-to T3. This allows power to flow to the lights. Since you are using a photocell, you most likely will not need to use The NO & NC contacts, as the photocell will hold the contactor closed until daybreak. 

This explanation is very basic. Write back if you need more help.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello

I'm not sure we have had a post from Zambia....

I'm going to assume you are IEC standards and have 230 volts to ground at 50 hz.

I can only speak in general about your contactor since I am not familiar with it. 

First your contactor has a coil that has a control voltage either ac or dc. This coil is wired to your switch. The coil may be line voltage or some transformed voltage lower than line. In which case you will have a transformer somewhere for ac voltage or some kind of rectification for dc voltage control. 

The coil connections are usually at the top of the contactor labeled as A1 and A2. So control voltage to the switch and then to the coil. Activation of the switch powers the coil and pulls the contactor in to power the loads. In your case security lights. It is important to know what your coil voltage is and there should be a coil voltage code right after the model number like U7 or something.

Line voltage connects to the terminals L1,L2,L3... in your case if you do not intend to use any of the auxiliary contacts like NO13 you can just connect your hot to L1 and then L2 and L3 will be unused. You then connect your load hot wire to T1. When the contactor pulls in when the switch is activated L1 Is mechanically connected to T1. And of corse all neutrals must be connected properly.

This is a very generic explanation so take it for what it is.. if in doubt email square d technical and they will provide a wiring diagram for you.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

As the others have stated generically you're wiring should be something like this:


----------

